
Flushing away time: tilted toilet aims to increase employee productivity - jgwil2
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2019/dec/18/standardtoilet-tilted-employees-productivity
======
LinuxBender
They're doing it wrong. The documentary "Idiocracy" showed the perfect
solution. A recliner with a built in toilet and food dispenser. Add a swing-
arm-shelf to put a laptop and the employee will never have to get up again.
Recline the chair and the employee may take the allocated sleep time. No need
to go home, ever again.

~~~
java-man
To paraphrase Mr. Burns, "A happy employee is a productive employee!"

------
simonblack
I give the world the patent on a wedge-shaped seat cushion to counteract the
angle. Stay as long as you like.

Second patent: cushion is inflatable and will fold to fit in your pocket.

------
ksaj
Asians / Muslims / ?? already have this tactic beat, since many of them squat
on the toilet with their feet on the seat, instead of sitting on them. The
tilt could actually be more comfortable for the feet.

Mind you, people who squat tend to not dilly dally in the can anyway.

